# Grooming Suggestions?



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

It depends if you want her looking more poodley. I prefer shaved face and feet, but you may not want that. You can keep her face fluffy but trimmed. How much hair length does she have on her body? Maybe a nice lamb trim. This looks good on a lot of dogs. If the groomer suggested shaved ears and you like the long ears - maybe meet halfway and do tasseled? lol


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

A groomer with good communication skills should walk you through a ton of questions to pick your brain about what you are looking for in a groom.

I would ask: 
Do you want the traditional clean face, feet, tail markout?
Do you like the puff-ier top knot on her head? 
Do you want that blended into the ears or the more traditional look where the pom is seperated from the ears? 
How much hair would you like taken off of her body, 1/2 off (i'll actually have them show me on the dog how much hair to cut off/leave on)? 
Or some groomers will ask how much hair do you want left ON. 
Do you want the legs to be slightly longer then the body or the same length? 
Do you want a pom on the tail or more "banana" shaped (for lack of a better discription)?
Do you want the ears to grow long and full? The same length as the body? Or a longer but layered look? 
Maybe you've been thinking of a pattern but want to adapt it to your life style.

That should give you something to think on before she goes in tomorrow!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Love the list Gracie's Mum posted. This is what I usually ask clients if they are unsure. Of course, I love the owners that say "do whatever to make my dog look good." So I gave the poodle a mohawk and a little french mustache LOL (they loved it).


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Gracie's Mum said:


> A groomer with good communication skills should walk you through a ton of questions to pick your brain about what you are looking for in a groom.
> 
> I would ask:
> Do you want the traditional clean face, feet, tail markout?
> ...


I just might print these questions!  She actually talked to me at length on the phone and said we can go over pictures of what I liked/didn't like. I know it's all personal preference, but I am so nervous that I won't like the way it turns out. So scary to leave her there and come back to a new do! :ahhhhh: Oh, that and my dh doesn't want any fancy poodle cuts!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Love the list Gracie's Mum posted. This is what I usually ask clients if they are unsure. Of course, I love the owners that say "do whatever to make my dog look good." So I gave the poodle a mohawk and a little french mustache LOL (they loved it).


Why can't you live here?!! I tried to google search poodle groomers in my area and nothing comes up specifically! :heh: I actually saw the most beautiful, well behaved, SPOO in a car parked next to mine when I was shopping the other night. I actually sat in the parking lot for a good 15 minutes, with my 5 year old daughter, waiting for the owner to come back! I wanted to know where she gets her groomed. But one can only wait *so long*! So, I left and took a pic! I can show that to the groomer!


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I love the owners that say "do whatever to make my dog look good."


That's so funny because it's what I say to my hairdresser whenever I finally pluck up the courage to go get my hair cut.

Tymaca I think with the shaved ears your groomer was perhaps meaning the German Clip, there's a thread on here with Leif in one and it looks stunning IMO.

What I would do is google lots of different clips, print a few of my favourites out and take them with me to the groomers as an indication of the styles I like. Then the groomer and I can discuss which would be more practical for me based on my lifestyle and Poppies hair length. Maybe that would work for you and Zoe?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Whatever is done will not last long... so don't worry and have some fun with differant looks.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

rikkia said:


> Tymaca I think with the shaved ears your groomer was perhaps meaning the German Clip, there's a thread on here with Leif in one and it looks stunning IMO.


I would have to agree!! Only Zoe's hair isn't long enough all around to look like that. The only SPOOs she had on her site were shaved pretty much all the way down, along with the ears. I want something a little more fun than a whole body shave! I just wasn't sure if Zoe's hair is long enough to do much? I don't know how poodles look so puffy! Zoe is so tight curled. Maybe it's still her puppy fur?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> I just wasn't sure if Zoe's hair is long enough to do much?


You can always work toward a style/cut - it may not happen in one visit. When we put Lilah in her (very) mod cc, her coat wasn't nearly long enough for the jacket. It took about 2 sessions to get her to the length that I had in mind.

Regarding the pics of the shaved down poodles - did she say if it was because they were matted or at the request of the owner? Tangled coats usually mean a shave down or extra $$$ and time for dematting (not to mention discomfort for the poo)

I have found that not all of the groomers around here are comfortable or adept at poodle cuts - some looked downright frightened. A great groomer is an invaluable asset :adore:

Just make sure to be very clear in what you want. My groomer will often say that it won't come to fruition today but we can get there in time.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

My boy only has 3 inches of hair and you'd be surprised by people's comments of him being "so fluffy" and how he needs a haircut. A lot of people are not used to poodles with long hair. I had a client with two standards where I did a short kennel clip, and she was back 4 weeks later to get the same thing. I barely shaved off hair, but to the general public long poofy poodles aren't practical. So maybe this is why you see those shaved down poodles. 

I think you'll be surprised how much hair Zoe has once she's bathed and blow dried straight. You could get a lamb cut with a short body and longer hair on the legs and grow out the length on her legs. My husband didn't want any poodley cuts but now he's all for the Continental. Do what you think is best for your lifestyle and preference.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> My boy only has 3 inches of hair and you'd be surprised by people's comments of him being "so fluffy" and how he needs a haircut. A lot of people are not used to poodles with long hair. I had a client with two standards where I did a short kennel clip, and she was back 4 weeks later to get the same thing. I barely shaved off hair, but to the general public long poofy poodles aren't practical. So maybe this is why you see those shaved down poodles.
> 
> I think you'll be surprised how much hair Zoe has once she's bathed and blow dried straight. You could get a lamb cut with a short body and longer hair on the legs and grow out the length on her legs. My husband didn't want any poodley cuts but now he's all for the Continental. Do what you think is best for your lifestyle and preference.


This is so true. Oh, and my husband loves the fancy fluffy cuts - he really loves to show them off. I think your DH will be surprised at how fun they really are.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

SO.....

I ended up dropping her off and told the groomer to do what she wanted. She was so happy when I said that! I figured, what the heck?! I just told her that I want her to look pretty! 

My dh, on the other hand, is already mad at me. Oh, well! 

Why am I so nervous?? She said it will be at least 3 hours before she calls me. And she uses Les Pooch brushes/combs! YAY!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> You can always work toward a style/cut - it may not happen in one visit.


That is what she said - that it may take a couple of sessions before we get the look we want. For example, Zoe's tail was cut all wrong! She said we need to grow it out, like a bad haircut!  It will have some awkward stages but it will get there!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Regarding the pics of the shaved down poodles - did she say if it was because they were matted or at the request of the owner? Tangled coats usually mean a shave down or extra $$$ and time for dematting (not to mention discomfort for the poo)


The pics I saw w/ the shaved poodles, I asked her about them. She said the clients wanted no maintenance, to just shave them down. BORING! And yes, some were really matted.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> My boy only has 3 inches of hair and you'd be surprised by people's comments of him being "so fluffy" and how he needs a haircut. A lot of people are not used to poodles with long hair. I had a client with two standards where I did a short kennel clip, and she was back 4 weeks later to get the same thing. I barely shaved off hair, but to the general public long poofy poodles aren't practical. So maybe this is why you see those shaved down poodles.
> 
> I think you'll be surprised how much hair Zoe has once she's bathed and blow dried straight. You could get a lamb cut with a short body and longer hair on the legs and grow out the length on her legs. My husband didn't want any poodley cuts but now he's all for the Continental. Do what you think is best for your lifestyle and preference.


See, I have so much to learn! When I brought her in, I said it didn't look like there was much to work with and she said the same as you! That I will be surprised how long it is once she is washed, and dried. She said it was actually pretty long. Who knew?! 

How long will it stay fluffy?


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

How exciting! I can't wait to see the "after" pictures!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The fluffliness and how long it'll last depends on the shampoo used, if conditioner is used (this weighs down hair and makes it less fluffy), lifestyle, and weather. If you've got a poodle playing in the rain and chewing on bones, the hair will curl and tighten with the moisture and the hair on the legs will be dirty. Dirt also kills the fluffiness. I bathed my dog on Sunday and he's still fluffy (although more curly) even after getting a little rained on, playing with a muddy dog, and chewing on bones, but he'll be getting another bath at the end if this week cause he's gotten gross! I really believe in using a premium shampoo helps with the fluff, and of course how the hair is dried.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> SO.....I ended up dropping her off and told the groomer to do what she wanted


You are brave  My poor groomer is so patient with my detailed instructions. That being said, I make sure to give her a generous tip.

I can't wait to see the transformation!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I am in shock. I will say that much. I didn't think it would be SO short. I really wanted a bigger topnot and fluffy, long ears. But, I guess she was very unevenly cut and we needed to start over. GULP.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I love it! I agree, next time let her know to leave the TK longer for balance and that you are growing out her ears. Take pics to give her an idea if needed.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I love it! I agree, next time let her know to leave the TK longer for balance and that you are growing out her ears. Take pics to give her an idea if needed.


I think that is what is bothering me! Her head seems SO small and unbalanced from the rest of her body. If the TK and ears were longer, it would be a whole different look. Plus, her muzzle has white underneath, so it shouldn't be shaved so close! How long does it take for the hair to grow??? :argh:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> How long does it take for the hair to grow??? :argh:


Well, fast if you don't want it to and slow if you do :aetsch:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Zoe looks beautiful! How much hair is left on her body? I was thinking if the body was short, maybe this is why they made the TK and ears short too, in order to match the body. Even though some clients say "do whatever," I still make it a point to ask specifically about the ears and tail, and TK if it's a poodle or poodle mix. I'm still growing out a Mohawk and shaved ears. I shaved my dog's body super short to the skin (#7 blade) and it's taken about 5-6 months for 3 inches of hair growth. His ears were shaved with a #10 blade to the skin and it's about 2 inches of hair growth in 6 months on the leather. His TK is about 3 inches, the Mohawk part being longer. it's just when you want the hair to grow it goes so slowly, but when you don't want hair growth it grows so fast! I shaved his face with a #40 against the grain (love seeing bare skin) and I'm already annoyed the hair is growing so fast. My experience with hair growth is with my one year old standard who still has some puppy hair and going through a coat change. I read that the puppy hair grows faster than adult hair, but it may be that overall growth (hair, height, weight) levels out once the dog reaches maturity.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

You wouldn't think it but the amount of neck hair really helps to balance the head. It gives the dog substance even if the body is shaved short. It's like a nice solid pedestal the head sits on. Maybe for the next groom, you can mention not to cut length off the TK, ears, and leave some neck hair to blend with the body. But also match the hair length on the legs to the amount of hair left on the neck to give more balance.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Zoe looks beautiful! How much hair is left on her body?


Thanks!

If I put my fingers through her hair on her body, it goes just to the top of my fingers. Then, on her legs it's a little longer. I actually LOVE the body/legs length, it's just that her head looks too small or something now. Her ears definitely need to grow and maybe her TK. Although, the groomer said she has super soft hair and if it gets too long, it will most likely part and flop down. She looks out of balance to me.:argh:


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> You wouldn't think it but the amount of neck hair really helps to balance the head. It gives the dog substance even if the body is shaved short. It's like a nice solid pedestal the head sits on. Maybe for the next groom, you can mention not to cut length off the TK, ears, and leave some neck hair to blend with the body. But also match the hair length on the legs to the amount of hair left on the neck to give more balance.


Even though I said okay do whatever, I did say I wanted the ears long, as well as the TK. I guess I at least know what I don't like and like for next time. It was really uneven before, so this is like a clean slate!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Zoe's ears are a normal length, right? The ears I normally see are just covered in a lot of long hair which makes the ear look longer - I think?! I am just curious.


----------



## Onyx (Aug 3, 2011)

I think she looks nice. The only thing I would do, leave the topknot a bit wider next time. Not so narrow a bit like Onix had when she was a puppy. Her TK was also short and her ears too (unfortunately ears grow very slow). I liked it ........


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I think she looks stunning! I've always preferred the shorter trims and to me she looks like she still has lots of fluff left.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

She's lovely!

Are her paws furry or is it just the way she's sitting?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Onyx said:


> I think she looks nice. The only thing I would do, leave the topknot a bit wider next time. Not so narrow a bit like Onix had when she was a puppy. Her TK was also short and her ears too (unfortunately ears grow very slow). I liked it ........


I like this look! Onyx is gorgeous!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

cookieface said:


> She's lovely!
> 
> Are her paws furry or is it just the way she's sitting?


Thanks! Nope, the paws are furry! It looks super cute.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> I think she looks stunning! I've always preferred the shorter trims and to me she looks like she still has lots of fluff left.


You are too sweet! I think it's such a drastic change, that it is taking me a bit to get used to her new look. I didn't even recognize her when I went to pick her up! Little by little, it's growing on me.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ah, I love her fluffy legs and that expression on her face. Priceless! Don't worry, her topknot and ears _will _grow.  I agree with Lilah+Jasper--take pictures of the look you want to your groomer next time. I always use pictures as guidelines when I groom (as I'm so not a professional). *Fond of Poodles *was kind enough to give me a few pics of her girl in the Miami before I put mine in the cut. And I always have pics on hand for my own stylist when it comes to my hair. If you say you want X, Y, Z, it can be interpreted so many different ways. Pictures clear up any confusion regarding what you want. 

I agree with others---she looks great and she's a such a gorgeous, rich brown color. She's a head turner. As for her ears, if she tends to get them in her food bowl (mine do), I suggest a Snood, or you can use a hairband to hold her ears back. That will help them grow out without the hair getting damaged.

(I'd LOVE to see her with shaved paws, but then again, I love that clean paw look.)


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Rowan said:


> (I'd LOVE to see her with shaved paws, but then again, I love that clean paw look.)


Baby steps, Rowan, baby steps....

I am totally bringing pics next time. I learned so much just from this 1st time. 

As for my hair - I need to get it cut too and am still looking for the right picture of what I want, but haven't found it yet. I have been growing it out for so long and I end up wearing it in a pony everyday. Boring! I need a style again!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I think your groomer did what she could with the hair that was available. From what I can tell in your before-and-afters, she didn't have a whole lot to work with on the head and ears, and the topknot was very uneven, so it looks like your groomer did her best to even it up so it would grow out looking more normal for the next time. That's probably what she meant when she told you you might not get exactly what you want right away. Remember, we can't make hair appear where there isn't any! 

The rest looks great though, she did a good job. Very nice rounded bear feet!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Too bad they don't make poodle hair extensions! 
Can you imagine? 

OMG...I spoke too soon. Hair extensions are available, and you can also get a wig: http://www.wigglesdogwigs.com/products
Personally, I like "Joe the Bartender."


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

She looks really cute! I agree that she does need more TK hair...but it also looks like her TK/ears were short to begin with, so maybe the groomer just did what she could with the length she had? I do that a lot....so many clients decide to take a chop at Fluffy's bangs and end up taking it down to the skin. Which then looks really silly, even after I try to even it a bit. Anyway, I know you didn't trim Zoe's topknot.  I would just tell your groomer to leave it longer next time. Her face actually looks good shaved, IMO...but then again I'm a diehard cfcf fan.  Not everyone likes that...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Too bad they don't make poodle hair extensions!
> Can you imagine?
> 
> OMG...I spoke too soon. Hair extensions are available, and you can also get a wig: Wiggles Wigs for Dogs - Product Catalog
> Personally, I like "Joe the Bartender."


There's always the poodle wiggies!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I just love brown poodles. She's going to be groomed many, many times in her lifetime so you can try out every style you want! That's what I'm going to do. Right now I only ever do face, feet and tail because I want to practice my scissoring on my two girls' long fur. But isn't it fun?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Too bad they don't make poodle hair extensions!
> Can you imagine?
> 
> OMG...I spoke too soon. Hair extensions are available, and you can also get a wig: Wiggles Wigs for Dogs - Product Catalog
> Personally, I like "Joe the Bartender."


Ha! I am liking the "Marley". What a steal at $53.25!!! Just when you think you have seen everything!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Indiana said:


> She's gorgeous! I just love brown poodles. She's going to be groomed many, many times in her lifetime so you can try out every style you want! That's what I'm going to do. Right now I only ever do face, feet and tail because I want to practice my scissoring on my two girls' long fur. But isn't it fun?


So fun! I just wish I could do it myself! I didn't know their hair could look like this from what she had! I cannot stop touching her!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> I think your groomer did what she could with the hair that was available. From what I can tell in your before-and-afters, she didn't have a whole lot to work with on the head and ears, and the topknot was very uneven, so it looks like your groomer did her best to even it up so it would grow out looking more normal for the next time. That's probably what she meant when she told you you might not get exactly what you want right away. Remember, we can't make hair appear where there isn't any!
> 
> The rest looks great though, she did a good job. Very nice rounded bear feet!


I couldn't agree more! Thanks for your insight. I love when my 5 year old daughter now says, "Mom! She looks like a poodle NOW!"


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> She looks really cute! I agree that she does need more TK hair...but it also looks like her TK/ears were short to begin with, so maybe the groomer just did what she could with the length she had?


Yes! Her ears were a mess before (really uneven and just poorly cut) and starting to get matted underneath. So, it was a means to an end. I am just jealous of those long beautiful ears I see everywhere on here. Soon enough!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Did I mention that the groomer said she was awesome?! She kept telling me how great she was and couldn't believe she was so well behaved for her 1st time. Then she said, "Well, that is how most poodles are!". Isn't it nice to know we have a breed that others know are so wonderful?! I just can't get enough!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think she looks good. I agree with the TK being a bit small for her head but maybe it was what the groomer felt needed to be done to even things out. It will grow & neck time in tell the groomer "Don't Touch the TK or Ears" You want both to be longer.

I as a groomer have had to fix poor jobs & there is only so much one can do. I most likely might have left the TK & the ears to grow vs. fixing the botch & then slowly over the next few appointments start the blend in procedure.

There are so many fantastic styles out there to chose from. Some of the best you can find from the Groomer Competition Photo's. Go look at APF, Intergroom, Hershey, Fun in the Sun, New England Pet Professional, Groom Classic, Pet Expo & find the photo's that you like. There are so many styles to choose from & not all are Poodle cuts.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Grooming Style*

I would ask for a Puppy Cut. That would be face,feet and tail clipped short, and the rest of the coat shaped up but pretty long. I love that look on a young dog, but it's a bit much when they are bigger.

Best ofluck to you:angel:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As a Groomer I would NEVER say "puppy cut" to a groomer. It means VERY different things to each groomer & usually by state. In Florida it means shave with a #7 a/o, To me it is at least a #1 SOC but in reality a "puppy cut" is only a show term & means leave as much hair a/o except the rear end, TK up & banded & so much neck hair that you will be brushing & combing daily. As a pet owner you need to figure out which length works best for you to keep your dog looking good & to maintain without matting up.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she looks great. The TK and ears will grow out soon enough -- Beau's sure do! Then you'll be annoyed that her hair is in her eyes and her ears are always dragging in the food and water bowls. 

Q: What's the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut?
A: Two Weeks!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Or a really bad haircut is over 10 wks. I am still working on 2 Poodles with horrible haircuts & it has been 10wks & still need to grow in more TK, ear, & tail to even be considered a good haircut. I can't even believe somebody called themselves a groomer & charged for these haircuts- no wonder my new clients were in tears when she picked her dogs up. Well now that she is with me NO more bad haircuts. They were thrilled the 1st haircut I gave them but I think they will be over the moon once the rest of the hair grows in but they are looking at 16wks of coat growth to fix what should have never happened.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

3dogs It must be a good feeling to transform them from ugly ducklings to lovely well groomed poodles. Fortunately hair does grow even if it takes longer from a real hack job. Do you ever take before and after pictures - like a makeover?


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

That's interesting as I also have a (30 year)grooming background and a Puppy Clip is a Puppy clip..not a *strip.*
But anyway, there is nothing wrong with being clear about what you mean, since there seems to be confusion in some parts.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think the groomer did a fantastic job! The best thing is to stick with a groomer..because they always make notes and will eventually learn what you do and do not like on your dog. Most groomers make notes of what they did so if you go in next time and say you want a longer topknot or longer body she will know how to adjust.

Beautiful spoo!

Also, unless the blade on the face irritated her I don't think it's too short. I often use a 30/40 blade on the faces of quite a few dogs unless they have pink or sensitive skin.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Q: What's the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut?
> A: Two Weeks!


Ha! This is great!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

aww, she's cute!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

CT Girl- I really don't take a great many pictures of Before & Afters. Mostly just afters & then I hang some up in the shop. These 2 that came in I was in shock & didn't take a picture. I know that owners can blow things out of portion so I was really shocked when these 2 came in. I know the person that owns the shop & though she I don't find her a great groomer she can turn out a dog that is o.k. But she was insistent that she was the groomer who turned out these dogs & made the people pay. I was really horrified because this is MY profession. This is what I do & I continue my education by going to grooming competitions, going to seminars, getting critiques, meeting up with other groomers to bounce ideas off. I was sad that this "pro" groomer turned out such horrible haircuts. It reflects bad on all of us & I just was upset because I couldn't scissor them well enough to my standards. The next time in I think they will have enough hair to turn out 2 well groomed poodles.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't think Zoe's hair would grow so fast, but look at how nice it is coming in! If only her ears would speed up!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Zoe is a beautiful girl. Her hair looks very rich and thick and her coloring is gorgeous. I think her ears look great now but it will be fun to see them long too.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Zoe is a beautiful girl. Her hair looks very rich and thick and her coloring is gorgeous. I think her ears look great now but it will be fun to see them long too.


THANKS! I was shocked to go back and see the pic of her the day she was groomed and how short it was. And I was worried it wouldn't grow much?!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

She's beautiful! And looks so plush! Her hair isn't short cause she looks so cuddlely.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> She's beautiful! And looks so plush! Her hair isn't short cause she looks so cuddlely.


I feel bad for my other dog, because I cannot stop petting her! I really hope her coat doesn't change. She feels like a stuffed animal.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My suggestion would be NOT to shave off the ear hair for the german look. 
Though it is a nice cut on some poodles, it takes a long time for the hair to grow back. Since this is the first groom with you I would suggest not being so radical at first. I, myself, prefer the shaved face and feet. They grow back within four weeks so if you don't like that it does not take too long to get back to the fuzzy face. Just my opinion.


----------

